# PSB Century 300I



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

I have a chance of picking up a pair of Century 300i speakers for $80 to replace some Technics speakers in a 2ndary system that sees occasional use only. I have a Subsonic 5 which supplies the bottom end. I'm looking for more cohesive match between sub and bookshelves. Is that a fair price?


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

3dbinCanada said:


> I have a chance of picking up a pair of Century 300i speakers for $80 to replace some Technics speakers in a 2ndary system that sees occasional use only. I have a Subsonic 5 which supplies the bottom end. I'm looking for more cohesive match between sub and bookshelves. Is that a fair price?


For $80, I think it is worth a shot. If they don't work out, you could probably get something for them or give them as a gift.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Being from PSB, I would think they would be worth it. In the grand scheme of audio... 80 bucks ain't a lot.


----------



## JerryLove (Dec 5, 2009)

I have never listened to the 300i, but I have the 400i ($80 on Craigslist about 3 years ago), and am very fond of them. In particular, their off-vertical-axis performance (as I have them above my head in my computer room).


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

JerryLove said:


> I have never listened to the 300i, but I have the 400i ($80 on Craigslist about 3 years ago), and am very fond of them. In particular, their off-vertical-axis performance (as I have them above my head in my computer room).


Thanks Jerry. I know one cannot really go wrong with PSB but I was just curious to see if $80 was a fair price. The seller indicated that the foam surround is still subtle so I can from that standpoint, they were looked after.


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

JerryLove said:


> I have never listened to the 300i, but I have the 400i ($80 on Craigslist about 3 years ago), and am very fond of them. In particular, their off-vertical-axis performance (as I have them above my head in my computer room).


Thanks Jerry. I know one cannot really go wrong with PSB but I was just curious to see if $80 was a fair price. The seller indicated that the foam surround is still subtle so I can from that standpoint, they were looked after.


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

Well, I mentioned to one of my buddies that I was planning on buying a pair of 300i and he mentioned that had an original PSB Alphas that he wanted to get rid off. So I traded him a Blackberry Torch for the Alphas.


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

Here are the pics of my new "old" alphas in my secondary system.


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)




----------

